# Wheels similar to the HRE Monoblok P40?



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Anyone know of any wheels that look similar to the HRE Monoblok P40 Porsche wheels? I am afraid to call HRE and ask what a custom set for my R32 would cost.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Wheels similar to the HRE Monoblok P40? (DarkSideGTI)*

OEM Helios (kinda):









_Quote, originally posted by *DuBoost_18* »_













_Modified by 87vr6 at 1:54 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Wheels similar to the HRE Monoblok P40? (87vr6)*

Just call.... really whats the worse that can happen??? you find out they are not as much as you thought and you order a set??? really..... just call them!!!!
check RADERWERKS, or IM Russ....


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Wheels similar to the HRE Monoblok P40? (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_Just call.... really whats the worse that can happen??? you find out they are not as much as you thought and you order a set??? really..... just call them!!!!
check RADERWERKS, or IM Russ....


x2, calling isnt going to set you up in a contract saying you have to buy them


----------



## cmoar (Mar 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I would sit down before you call.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Wheels similar to the HRE Monoblok P40? (DarkSideGTI)*

Also, I'm willing to bet that those wheels are _at least _1500 per wheel


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Wheels similar to the HRE Monoblok P40? (87vr6)*

hell if you can find a set of them get em and then just get some custom adapters from the guys at adapt-it-usa


----------



## johnnyvonswanson (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Wheels similar to the HRE Monoblok P40? (DubCityVR6)*

i think rennworx makes rsl that are similar to the hre's. youre deffinetly talking some major dinero either way! I say get the hre's they are very tasty!
http://www.rennworx.com/rennwheels.htm <---link to rsl

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Wheels similar to the HRE Monoblok P40? (DarkSideGTI)*

Yummy









E


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Wheels similar to the HRE Monoblok P40? (87vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87vr6* »_Also, I'm willing to bet that those wheels are _at least _1500 per wheel

i checked, lol. for those in 8.5 all around in 5x100, about $5700 retail for the set. at keast that includes shipping and hardware


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Wheels similar to the HRE Monoblok P40? (tattoo20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo20v* »_
i checked, lol. for those in 8.5 all around in 5x100, about $5700 retail for the set. at keast that includes shipping and hardware
















I was close, only off about 75 bucks a wheel!


----------



## Matty B Bop (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Wheels similar to the HRE Monoblok P40? (tattoo20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo20v* »_
i checked, lol. for those in 8.5 all around in 5x100, about $5700 retail for the set. at keast that includes shipping and hardware
















$5700 for butter wheels. no thanks. 
style is sick, though. hopefully you can find a set that replicates them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cody moore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cody moore* »_I would sit down before you call.

I thought that would have been obvious!! LOL

5700.00 not far off from what I pad for my wheels...5500.00 no adapters and no shipping!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tchristemac)*

yeah the Helios is one set I was thinking of. The spokes are a bit too thick for my liking though.
$1500 is about what I thought they would be. I've been in love with them ever since I saw them at Sema last year.


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

*PIAA's, still pricey but not as much as the HREs. and you'd have to use 5x114.3 addapter bolts.*


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sbvwfanatic)*

*ACE Radium, 19x8 45mm $340. I know, not as purty as the HREs and the center cap is a little on the disco side but I like them...(and the aren't $5k +. *


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sbvwfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbvwfanatic* »_*PIAA's, still pricey but not as much as the HREs. and you'd have to use 5x114.3 addapter bolts.*









I like those. thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Yeah, I love those also. Google them I recently saw them on sale somewhere on-line. They are forged and usually run $900+ but were on sale for around $600....


----------

